# Cabela's Rechargeable Spotlights?



## LedSanders (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello again its been awhile since I have Posted on CPF, but I have come to a dead end.

I got a $50 Cabella's Gift Card for Christmas and have been torn between getting a few things for my Quad Bike or getting the 15-million candlepower Cabella's Spotlight (about 2,500 lumens)
_I am a flashaholic!_

I have looked around and about the only thing I can find out about this thing is that its huge! After reading all the reviews on cabellas.com I have come to the conclusion that too many people are torn between "Oh It Stinks", and "Oh Its Wonderful" thus here I am hopping to get a straight answer @ CPF but I can't find much here on it ether.

so...
Has anyone had any experience with this beast, is it worth it?, is it so big it needs a hand cart to truck it around, does it come with XM radio, leather bucket seats, & a heated cup holder, or should I buy crap for my Quad Bike Instead:sick2:


----------



## LedSanders (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Cabela's Rechargeable Spotlights? (Beamshots coming soon...)*

Well I bought it!

its not bad but its not as bright as it should be (I think.)

Beam shots and pictures coming soon...


----------



## LedSanders (Jan 16, 2009)

*Cabela's 15,000,000 CP Rechargable Spotlight*

I really think this is a great candidate for a HID Mod there is plenty of room behind the reflector for a slim ballast 






Next to my Fenix T1 this thing looks massive!





Not exactly a Mil-spec Reflector.
This thing is full of artifacts that make the flood around the hotspot look jagged (beam shots coming soon I forgot my tripod)






I already changed the 130w/100w H4 bulb that it came with to a 
60w/55W H4 Bulb @ 4000k I think it looks brighter than the stock bulb (It Definitely gives it more throw!)
I will get beam shots of both.


----------



## LedSanders (Jan 16, 2009)

*Artifacts *





Here is the Stock 130w 100w Bulb.





Here is the 4000k 60w/55w H4 bulb I think it gives better throw and is brighter at great distance, but it really shows the bad reflector





Bad Reflector!





The Original and the 4000k bulbs side by side


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi LeeSanders,

With such a power difference in bulbs, how much longer does your spotlight run for compared to having the 130/100 bulb?


----------



## LedSanders (Jan 17, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hi LeeSanders,
> 
> With such a power difference in bulbs, how much longer does your spotlight run for compared to having the 130/100 bulb?


 
I will get back to you on that one. I havent had the chance to run it down with the new bulb.


----------



## LedSanders (Jan 17, 2009)

*Run times*

With both low and high beam on with the 60/55w bulb I get about 47 min of constant light then it's getting too low to call it a spotlight.

I will recharge it and get times with the original 130/100w bulb


----------

